# Merry Christmas!



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

To my WDF "brothers" and "sisters" and those of questionable backgrounds; thank you for yet another great time on the WDF. Your PMs, e-mails, and thread replies have been interesting, fun, and great. May God continue to richly bless you and your families for the rest of this year and next year, may your training times be filled with fun and rewards, and may the common bond that connects us *crazy working dog folks* continue. Thanks for everything gang in 2009. Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays!!!!


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Right back at you Howard....thanks

MERRY CHRISTMAS everyone!!!


----------



## Tim Lynam (Jun 12, 2009)

I second those words. Thank You Howard!

Merry Christmas everyone!

Tim


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Well stated Howard. WDF has become a regular part of my day as I transition from work to my evening at home. I've come to appreciate so many things about this forum in the short time since joining this forum. It's been both fun and educational, you really can't beat that considering the general nature of these type of forums.

Hats off as well to the moderators of this forum. I personally want to offer thanks for your contributions and level headed approach towards guiding the wayward discussions and member debates that come up from time to time.

Merry Christmas everyone.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Thanks Howard. Merry Christmas from the tropics of Costa Rica. I miss snow but every time I walk outside I don't know how much I miss it.=P~


----------



## Adam Swilling (Feb 12, 2009)

Merry Christmas! Happy Hannukah (sp?)! Happy Kwanza! Happy Festivus!!:-D I sincerely hope that each and every one of you have the best holiday season ever! I do want to say that I have learned something almost every day that I have logged in to this forum. It's nice to have an avenue to discuss something I have truly come to love with people who are passionate about it as well. Happy Holidays and please stay safe in your travels!!


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Backatchyus!


----------



## jay lyda (Apr 10, 2006)

A Merry Christmas to you Howard and all the rest of ya'll from them Damn Lyda Boys!! Happy Holidays.


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

Merry Christmas!

(I'm having a good one, as I got a MICROSCOPE for Christmas!)


----------



## Courtney Guthrie (Oct 30, 2007)

Merry Christmas to everyone!!! Hope everyone gets everything they want and that everyone makes it through another year well and unscathed. 

Courtney


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

For Christmas, I would like a tree or bush the dogs don't pee on! Long spine Cactus?


----------



## Anne Jones (Mar 27, 2006)

Happy Holidays to one & all.


----------



## Lynn Cheffins (Jul 11, 2006)

A very Merry Christmas to all WDF-ers!


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Howard Gaines III said:


> For Christmas, I would like a tree or bush the dogs don't pee on! Long spine Cactus?


 
Use the big, old fashoned bulbs and let the dog pee on the tree.
 Kept my old maid aunt's cocker spaniel out of the living room till the tree was gone. One time and he wouldn't even go in the room after that. ;-)


----------



## Diana Abel (Aug 31, 2009)

Happy Holidays to everyone and I hope your New Year is filled with much happiness and good health. I'm a noob, but really enjoy the WDF. Thanks to everyone who contributes.


----------



## Katalin Bodzsár (Nov 18, 2009)

_*I wish everyone*_

O


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Diana Abel said:


> Happy Holidays to everyone and I hope your New Year is filled with much happiness and good health. I'm a noob, but really enjoy the WDF. Thanks to everyone who contributes.


Even the noobs can have a Very Merry. Rumor has it the you MUST share 50% of your gifts with those less... in otherwords, ME! Have a great one and a safe and rewarding New Year. That's New Year Bob not NUDE!!!8-[


----------



## Kat Hunsecker (Oct 23, 2009)

*Happy Holidays and a Great start into the new yesr to all!!!*


----------



## Dan Long (Jan 10, 2008)

I hope everyone has a safe and happy holiday!


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

I went out and tried to find those clip-on deer antlers for Bear. Also wanted red contacts for her eyes...Best "stop, drop, and run" technique for getting FREE Christmas goodies. :---)

Made Christmas deer this morning...deer roast cut thin along with lots of dry spice and Craft BBQ sause, mushrooms and onions. Cook it down and stir to deglaze the pan...man this is going to rock tonight! "What's this great tasting meat?" BAMBI............


----------



## Simon Verhagen (May 17, 2009)

Everybody a Merry Christmas and a happy new year

Simon Rina Mariet and Anton


----------



## Simon Verhagen (May 17, 2009)

*Everybody a Merry Christmas and a Happy New year*

*Simon Rina Mariet en Anton*
*








*


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Merry Xmas to all and have a happy New Year
Mike


----------



## Esther Chai (Feb 18, 2009)

Dear fellow members,
I would like to thank you for sharing your knowledge and enthusiasm in so many varied and interesting topics raised in this WDF. Wishing you all happiness and dreams come true in the New Year xxx


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Fleas Navidad, y'all.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

merry christmas and a very happy new year to all and sundry


----------



## Maddy Freemont (Sep 16, 2009)

Merry Christmas to one and all!


----------



## Joel Alvarez (May 16, 2009)

Merry Christmas to all and to all a good BITE!


----------



## Lisa Geller (Mar 29, 2007)

merry christmas!!!


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Another year has passed. Man they are going fast. Merry Christmas.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Nancy Jocoy said:


> Fleas Navidad, y'all.


I love it. Merry Christmas to all. 

DFrost


----------



## Kristina Senter (Apr 4, 2006)

Back at everyone! 
Merry Christmas, working dog world!!!!


----------

